# Self sufficient is it possible?



## maddy1

Hello all, i stumbled across this forum while searching for property in south of italy, my plan is to sell up here in the UK and move to italy in the hope of becoming self-sufficient to a certain extent, eg, grow my own stuff, have solar panels for electric, that sort of thing.

A bit of back ground,

My father is from italy just outside Naples, and moved here to the UK 50 odd years ago, he goes back a couple of times a year, I've been going there since i was 2, i am now 50, although I've not been for a few years, so i know what italy is like, and i love it, but i cannot speak the lingo, my mum is english,

Now what am i asking?

Does anyone know of a good place/part in italy where i can achieve this? i would like it where the weather is the best hot and sunny and warm short winter. i suffer very badly with Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) and have to take medication for most of the year so i don't have much of a good life here in the UK due to long winters and very short summers,

you are maybe wondering why i don't ask my dad, well he is very negative about it and tries to put me off, we most times end up arguing, don't ask me why he is like this as i don't know, so when i found this forum with others who have already moved to italy i thought why not ask here, it seemed to be a God send.

Sorry for any bad spellings i have used a spell checker so hope it is ok.

Thank you all and thank you for a very good forum.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello Maddy and welcome to the forum

Hopefully someone who is in Italy will read your thread and get back to you.
Good luck in your search 

Maiden


----------



## sheilamarsco

hi maddy what an interesting posting. well i don't really know where you could go where the winter was short and warm in italy. i live in the central part of italy and although there's always guaranteed long hot summers the winters can be very cold. they are certainly shorter than in the uk and almost always with some sunshine during the day but not guaranteed. perhaps sicily or somewhere further south would suit you best. i wouldn't worry too much about your father when and if you do decide to move he'll be the first one saying what a good idea it was!!


----------



## maddy1

Thank you both for your replys,

I did wonder about Sicily as it is further south, i suppose i should take a look to see what properties are for sale,

BTW, i am not a sun worshipper in the fact that i don't lay in it all day just to get a tan, but as i mentioned i suffer with SAD and being in the sun stops most symptoms that i get in the winter and am able to stop taking anti-depressants, it also gives me loads of energy that i am able to work hard, out side of course, unlike the winter.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## pudd 2

hi madi abruzzo by the coast far from the grand sasso in a place called fracavilla the hav only had snow twice in a hudred years and they grow strarberrys out side and get verry erly crops and can get two crops of a lot of things in a year there are palm trees and sub tropical plant growing in the gardens . and they have water in the sumer time ulike down south in italy .dont take my word for it google fancavilla al mare Iused to suffer from sad but even were i live pretoro in the mountains above francavilla i no longer sufer the winters are shorter here and plenty sun and it hardly drops bellow freezing in our village google pretoro as well


----------



## italy

i was reflecting on this the other day.... cause at the moment a lot of Abruzzo has snow... and the temps are quite low.. for Italy that is.. 

i kept trying to choose places to live .. like you i appreciate sun.. and i love where i live.. just thinking that there would be a more ideal area... and trying to work out where...

a big fallacy is that south of Italy has no winter or rain.. it does.. and summer heat and insects can be unbearable.. 

so coastal towns to me are out.. they have higher winter temps because they are close to the sea.. but often we look down to the coast and its covered in mist and cloud... 

my thought would be an area that is max ten kms inland from the coast but at a high level.. many of the coastlines in Italy rise quickly after the coastal plain and this has the benefit of giving you summer breezes and much less humidity whilst maintaining good winter temps 

the secondary factor is that mosquitoes inhabit many of the more humid coastal areas in massive amounts and i have an aversion to that particular insect and hate the thought of plastering myself with chemicals or having to live my life going out when they are not so likely to eat you alive.. being from Naples you will appreciate that fact as there were many plagues there in the past brought on by this insect .. and it was thanks to Mussolini that many of the problems with the swamps and breeding places were eradicated as a source of disease although they still remain in abundance...

maybe a place like Latina.. over looking the bay of Gaeta would be suitable.. its a spectacular coastline there and there are many places perched above the coast that offer views right down to the bay of naples so it would be in view and reasonably close to visit..

i do think unless you can afford the amalfi coast that Campania in general is a difficult place to settle... as you go south things become more unsettling as places to live.. many people from the UK find the endemic cruelty to domestic animals in the south an impossible thing to live with and have to leave.. i have experienced many expats that lived in Puglia who bought when it was a region promoted in all the news articles on the next wonderful place to move deciding that they were going to leave as the thoughts of facing another shopping trip driving around dead and maimed dogs and cats along the journey was just too much.. 

its funny how these things never seem to be around during holidays .. its only when you live in a place things become very evident and quite disturbing.. not just in Italy.. it happens in most areas of Europe as you move further south.. Southern spain has even worse problems..

anyway if you find the ideal place let us know.. or maybe not..we will all be coming to live..
although i am very content where i am... central Italy Abruzzo .. near to the coast.. 20 minutes and to the snow.. 30 minutes.. but also have family with a place in Latina.. and it would be the most ideal place for me if i wanted to wake and see Naples every day.. Amalfi if i could afford a home there would maybe be no 1.. if it was Abruzzo i would suggest a town above the coast such as colonnella or Guilianova alto...but you will not get the bay of Naples..


----------



## maddy1

Hi all,

Thanks again for your replies, I will try to do some more research on the places you all have suggested,

The exact place my father is from is, Alvignano, Caserta, Italy, about 30 mins drive buy car, from Naples, also my older sister and her hubby have got a flat in Alife, Caserta, Italy, and its slightly up the mountains, i went there about 3 odd years ago in the middle of October and it was warm enough to just have shorts on, now this was ok, but its the rest of the year and jan, feb, march, april that im worried about, 

I can handle a few months cold rainy days, but if its 5/6 months then I've got problems, i know this is going to be a tough one to sort out, and greatly value all your patients and replies.

Some more facts, (sorry for long post)

About 18 years ago when i was a lot younger and fitter ( i still suffered with SAD) i went to Spain, on my own for 3 weeks to check out working, (i was a brick layer builder) living/moving, and schooling, i had 3 young children, then i took my wife and 3 kids on holiday to show her what it was like, i thought all was good when we got back off holiday, 

then she dropped the bomb shell, she said the kids were to young to move and did not want to chance it, and would move when they are all grown up (which they are now) so for the sake of our marriage i never moved, I did like Spain a lot, it is warmer for longer than Italy, (i think?) and better schooling for the kids, but that don't matter now, 

Ok here goes the crap stuff,

Now as my kids have all grown up, the youngest being soon 19, i thought now was the time to move, (in about 1 years time) not a selfish ambition but for health reasons, she still says no, and has walked out on me and moved to her mothers, i told her as my health has got worse, mostly because of this cold damp climate we get here that we can move maybe to Italy and try and be self sufficient and maybe get a little bit of outside work here and there to have a little bit of money, i do have my house here which i am selling i only have a smallish mortgage, so if we were wise then we could manage, so it looks like I will be moving on my own, she did say If i loved her i would stay, i said i do love her but feel her motive is a selfish one, and mine being for health reasons, and if she loved me she would go, she said she loves me but wont leave the UK, i know its a hard thing to do to move but she has had 18 years to get used to it, anyway she has moved out so that really says how much she loved me.

Ok i am very sorry for boring you with all that but felt i had to tell it as it is, as it might affect the replies i get as to where to move to, i am still after being Self sufficient, so please keep your suggestions coming i really do appreciate them.

Thank you


----------



## bunty16

maddy1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks again for your replies, I will try to do some more research on the places you all have suggested,
> 
> The exact place my father is from is, Alvignano, Caserta, Italy, about 30 mins drive buy car, from Naples, also my older sister and her hubby have got a flat in Alife, Caserta, Italy, and its slightly up the mountains, i went there about 3 odd years ago in the middle of October and it was warm enough to just have shorts on, now this was ok, but its the rest of the year and jan, feb, march, april that im worried about,
> 
> I can handle a few months cold rainy days, but if its 5/6 months then I've got problems, i know this is going to be a tough one to sort out, and greatly value all your patients and replies.
> 
> Some more facts, (sorry for long post)
> 
> About 18 years ago when i was a lot younger and fitter ( i still suffered with SAD) i went to Spain, on my own for 3 weeks to check out working, (i was a brick layer builder) living/moving, and schooling, i had 3 young children, then i took my wife and 3 kids on holiday to show her what it was like, i thought all was good when we got back off holiday,
> 
> then she dropped the bomb shell, she said the kids were to young to move and did not want to chance it, and would move when they are all grown up (which they are now) so for the sake of our marriage i never moved, I did like Spain a lot, it is warmer for longer than Italy, (i think?) and better schooling for the kids, but that don't matter now,
> 
> Ok here goes the crap stuff,
> 
> Now as my kids have all grown up, the youngest being soon 19, i thought now was the time to move, (in about 1 years time) not a selfish ambition but for health reasons, she still says no, and has walked out on me and moved to her mothers, i told her as my health has got worse, mostly because of this cold damp climate we get here that we can move maybe to Italy and try and be self sufficient and maybe get a little bit of outside work here and there to have a little bit of money, i do have my house here which i am selling i only have a smallish mortgage, so if we were wise then we could manage, so it looks like I will be moving on my own, she did say If i loved her i would stay, i said i do love her but feel her motive is a selfish one, and mine being for health reasons, and if she loved me she would go, she said she loves me but wont leave the UK, i know its a hard thing to do to move but she has had 18 years to get used to it, anyway she has moved out so that really says how much she loved me.
> 
> Ok i am very sorry for boring you with all that but felt i had to tell it as it is, as it might affect the replies i get as to where to move to, i am still after being Self sufficient, so please keep your suggestions coming i really do appreciate them.
> 
> Thank you


So very sorry to hear about your marraige, It was brave of you to tell folk, that is a good thing about these forums, for what it is worth neither of you are in the wrong, you both have different needs now you have got older and you can afford to make big changes once your children grow up, It is sad you cannot do this together, but I bet there are many couples/families that do this under duress/emotional pressure. At least your wife is being honest even though it is painful to hear. Follow your dreams, life is too short and do not be afraid to take risks/make mistakes.


----------



## dio62

*Calabria is the place for you*

Ciao Maddy, 

You should consider to move to Calabria, the jonian coast it's very warm in summer and mild in winter. the average genuary temperature it's 10 to 15 degree centigrade.

I've been in holidays there for the last 2 yrs and loved it !

So much so that I'm considering to move ther, I'm an Italian who've been working and living in London for the last 16 yrs !!

Sorry, after this winter I said to myself... that's it ! I cannot cope anymore with the awful miserable uk weather and I'm about make the big move.

The good thing about this part of Calabria is that properties are very cheap, I'm about to buy a lovely 100sqm flat part of a 7th century villa for 30,000 euros !

It's located only 10 mins by car from the coast and about 1/2 hour from the main town called Reggio Calabria.
I'd also like to get some land to grow my vegetables in the near future.

Cannot wait to move out of UK :clap2:

Forgot to mention that I never meet any english around here, also there are no pubs non fish an chips, but plenty of lovely locally producese wine and other Italian delicattesse.
It could be the ideal place to learn Italian quickly 

hope this help, anyway let me know if you need further advise.

Ciao, e buona fortuna. Peter


----------



## maddy1

dio62 said:


> Ciao Maddy,
> 
> You should consider to move to Calabria, the jonian coast it's very warm in summer and mild in winter. the average genuary temperature it's 10 to 15 degree centigrade.
> 
> I've been in holidays there for the last 2 yrs and loved it !
> 
> So much so that I'm considering to move ther, I'm an Italian who've been working and living in London for the last 16 yrs !!
> 
> Sorry, after this winter I said to myself... that's it ! I cannot cope anymore with the awful miserable uk weather and I'm about make the big move.
> 
> The good thing about this part of Calabria is that properties are very cheap, I'm about to buy a lovely 100sqm flat part of a 7th century villa for 30,000 euros !
> 
> It's located only 10 mins by car from the coast and about 1/2 hour from the main town called Reggio Calabria.
> I'd also like to get some land to grow my vegetables in the near future.
> 
> Cannot wait to move out of UK :clap2:
> 
> Forgot to mention that I never meet any english around here, also there are no pubs non fish an chips, but plenty of lovely locally producese wine and other Italian delicattesse.
> It could be the ideal place to learn Italian quickly
> 
> hope this help, anyway let me know if you need further advise.
> 
> Ciao, e buona fortuna. Peter


Ciao Peter,

Thanks for your reply and to all other that have replied,

Is that, jonian coast, with a J, or an I? when i try search it google keeps asking did i mean Ionian, anyway is that the south east part of Calabria? oh sorry i just red your post again you did say, Reggio Calabria i will go look on google maps sound nice, in fact my friends dad, who is past away now, has a place over there some ware in Calabria, i should ask him about it.

I know my head is in a mess at the moment, put i will keep looking and asking.

Thank you all.


----------



## dio62

*sorry, you r right !*

Sorry maddy you are right !

I definetly need to dust my Italian:confused2: Melito Porto Salvo is by the Ionian Sea coast.

Anyway, let me know how you get on and if you need further info/advise regarding this part of Italy.

I'm looking also to meet other people who are interested in producing green energy end growing they own food (including wine ).

I'll be there from April this year, I'll be busy redecorating a property I just bought and I also looking for a 1/2 hectare of land.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## maddy1

dio62 said:


> Sorry maddy you are right !
> 
> I definetly need to dust my Italian:confused2: Melito Porto Salvo is by the Ionian Sea coast.
> 
> Anyway, let me know how you get on and if you need further info/advise regarding this part of Italy.
> 
> I'm looking also to meet other people who are interested in producing green energy end growing they own food (including wine ).
> 
> I'll be there from April this year, I'll be busy redecorating a property I just bought and I also looking for a 1/2 hectare of land.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Peter


No problem peter thanks for replying,

I looked on google maps it looks a nice place, i think i did say my friends dad has a place in calabria, its in, Sambiase, Lamezia Terme Catanzaro, Italy, its about 2 hours away, although his dad has passed away, he, (my friend) goes there for holidays, i will be asking him loads of questions when i see him next,

I like the idea of growing grapes for wine  what's the average price of land in that area, do you know? ideally depending on my budget i would like to buy land with a house on it, i suppose i best do some googling for prices,

Thanks again peter for your reply, hope all goes well with your redecorating, keep me informed of your progress if you like.

Good Luck

Armando.


----------



## csainz

*alternative to work with sunshine*



maddy1 said:


> Thank you both for your replys,
> 
> I did wonder about Sicily as it is further south, i suppose i should take a look to see what properties are for sale,
> 
> BTW, i am not a sun worshipper in the fact that i don't lay in it all day just to get a tan, but as i mentioned i suffer with SAD and being in the sun stops most symptoms that i get in the winter and am able to stop taking anti-depressants, it also gives me loads of energy that i am able to work hard, out side of course, unlike the winter.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



Hi Maddy, have you tried taking Vitamin D? It is also like sunshine and they are now finding out that it supports many things in the body. Google it and see if it may work for you. I have read some good reports on the Southern part of Italy on the Adriatic side. You might want to check that region out.

Keep on searching and keep on dreaming!!! It is only a matter of time before you get there.

Kind Regards,
Charlotte


----------



## Oritana Linda

*Puglia!*

Hi there!
I recognize myself in several parts of your story and must say that 6 months into my Italy life it has exceeded my expectations!
I come from Sweden, so SAD is very well known in my former country although I have not lived there much since I have searched the sun elsewhere for the last 15yrs.
We looked through all of Italy on the Gate Away site and realised quickly that we'd get more house for our money in Puglia! If you can be self sufficient somewhere I bet it's here! You may contact me further in a privat mail to my
Linda


----------



## maddy1

Been a while, 

I am going to italy for 2 weeks in september, im hoping to find some property's to look at on the internet before i go so i can go get a feel of what it will be like, also that way it makes it real for me, I am more than likely looking at Calabria, or Sicily, should be a bit warmer for longer, also the prices seem cheaper.

Thanks again to all of you for your replies.

bye for now.


----------



## kostermar

*moving to Italy*



maddy1 said:


> Hello all, i stumbled across this forum while searching for property in south of italy, my plan is to sell up here in the UK and move to italy in the hope of becoming self-sufficient to a certain extent, eg, grow my own stuff, have solar panels for electric, that sort of thing.
> 
> A bit of back ground,
> 
> My father is from italy just outside Naples, and moved here to the UK 50 odd years ago, he goes back a couple of times a year, I've been going there since i was 2, i am now 50, although I've not been for a few years, so i know what italy is like, and i love it, but i cannot speak the lingo, my mum is english,
> 
> Now what am i asking?
> 
> Does anyone know of a good place/part in italy where i can achieve this? i would like it where the weather is the best hot and sunny and warm short winter. i suffer very badly with Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) and have to take medication for most of the year so i don't have much of a good life here in the UK due to long winters and very short summers,
> 
> you are maybe wondering why i don't ask my dad, well he is very negative about it and tries to put me off, we most times end up arguing, don't ask me why he is like this as i don't know, so when i found this forum with others who have already moved to italy i thought why not ask here, it seemed to be a God send.
> 
> Sorry for any bad spellings i have used a spell checker so hope it is ok.
> 
> Thank you all and thank you for a very good forum.


Hi Maddy,
We are thinking exactly the same thing, to move to Italy, my mom comes fromnear Naples too Torre del Greco. I do know however that most of my family who live there say do not come anywhere south of Rome, go up to Umbria or Tuscany.
We were there last year on holiday and are going there again in September. The people are lovely, reserved but friendly, in Umbria. Not really like the southerners who are very extrovert, however I think they are very upstanding people, I felt very comfortable with them. The weather seems nice, although we live in South Africa and for different reasons we want to move as we have lots of sunshine here.
Its a huge and scary undertaking to move especially at my age and yours but heck you only live once, let's do it!!
Maria


----------



## maddy1

kostermar said:


> Hi Maddy,
> We are thinking exactly the same thing, to move to Italy, my mom comes fromnear Naples too Torre del Greco. I do know however that most of my family who live there say do not come anywhere south of Rome, go up to Umbria or Tuscany.
> We were there last year on holiday and are going there again in September. The people are lovely, reserved but friendly, in Umbria. Not really like the southerners who are very extrovert, however I think they are very upstanding people, I felt very comfortable with them. The weather seems nice, although we live in South Africa and for different reasons we want to move as we have lots of sunshine here.
> Its a huge and scary undertaking to move especially at my age and yours but heck you only live once, let's do it!!
> Maria


Hi Maria,
Thanks for your reply, i wonder why they would say that about not going any where south of Rome? I have been to umbria as i have family there but it seemed more cold and damp to me.

The thing is with me i hate the cold so much i need to go where its sunny for longer, i know i could move to the desert  but i love Italy its in my blood, i just wish i could speak the lingo, but yes your right we only live once, lets do it :clap2:


----------



## dio62

*What's wrong with moving south of Rome*

Hi all,

I cannot understand this statement either, i discover the Calabria region, on the extreme south of the Italian peninsula 2 yrs ago and loved it !

I grew up and worked in the more industrilised north of Italy, moved to London when I was 33 and planning to spend the rest of my life enjoying the dolce vita in the bella Italia :clap2:

Since then I've bought 1 & 1/2 hectar of vineyards and olive groves in Calabria and planning to buy buy a property (hopefully) this easter and move there with my wife and children..what a challange ....wish me good luck :clap2: 

Probably is not the place to be if you are in your 20' and want to get a well paid job as a high flier (London City style) 

That's is not me as I'm 49 and been working...yes 9 to 5 in London for the past 16 yrs and had really enough guys ! 

I can tell you how much I've missed the sunshine, the sea, the fresh food, the chance to grow my own veg, the way local people take everything soo easy.

Anyway let me know if any of you will take the plunge...I may need a british person to help me with wine production and tastin
Also to make easier for my children to join the local schools (as it's my fault, parlono poco Italiano)

Ciao a tutti, 

Don Pietro (Signore di Calabria)


----------



## kostermar

dio62 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I cannot understand this statement either, i discover the Calabria region, on the extreme south of the Italian peninsula 2 yrs ago and loved it !
> 
> I grew up and worked in the more industrilised north of Italy, moved to London when I was 33 and planning to spend the rest of my life enjoying the dolce vita in the bella Italia :clap2:
> 
> Since then I've bought 1 & 1/2 hectar of vineyards and olive groves in Calabria and planning to buy buy a property (hopefully) this easter and move there with my wife and children..what a challange ....wish me good luck :clap2:
> 
> Probably is not the place to be if you are in your 20' and want to get a well paid job as a high flier (London City style)
> 
> That's is not me as I'm 49 and been working...yes 9 to 5 in London for the past 16 yrs and had really enough guys !
> 
> I can tell you how much I've missed the sunshine, the sea, the fresh food, the chance to grow my own veg, the way local people take everything soo easy.
> 
> Anyway let me know if any of you will take the plunge...I may need a british person to help me with wine production and tastin
> Also to make easier for my children to join the local schools (as it's my fault, parlono poco Italiano)
> 
> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Don Pietro (Signore di Calabria)


Wow sounds fabulous, we are ready to retire! I love the south but unfortunately my brother and the rest of my family say we must go north of ROme.
Wish you luck with the wine, our daughter works for a wine company in Britain and is currently studying for her wine diplomas.
I shall tell her tolook on the forum! 
Ciao.


----------



## Dido2

*Sad*

Hello Maddy I should say that Sardinia would suit you best as the climate is not so extreme as the mainland, be careful of some estate agents especially expats stay with an Italian azienda immobiliare. You may want to consider that there may be a good reason for your dads objection as it may not be the dream you think it is Best of luck Dido2


maddy1 said:


> Hello all, i stumbled across this forum while searching for property in south of italy, my plan is to sell up here in the UK and move to italy in the hope of becoming self-sufficient to a certain extent, eg, grow my own stuff, have solar panels for electric, that sort of thing.
> 
> A bit of back ground,
> 
> My father is from italy just outside Naples, and moved here to the UK 50 odd years ago, he goes back a couple of times a year, I've been going there since i was 2, i am now 50, although I've not been for a few years, so i know what italy is like, and i love it, but i cannot speak the lingo, my mum is english,
> 
> Now what am i asking?
> 
> Does anyone know of a good place/part in italy where i can achieve this? i would like it where the weather is the best hot and sunny and warm short winter. i suffer very badly with Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) and have to take medication for most of the year so i don't have much of a good life here in the UK due to long winters and very short summers,
> 
> you are maybe wondering why i don't ask my dad, well he is very negative about it and tries to put me off, we most times end up arguing, don't ask me why he is like this as i don't know, so when i found this forum with others who have already moved to italy i thought why not ask here, it seemed to be a God send.
> 
> Sorry for any bad spellings i have used a spell checker so hope it is ok.
> 
> Thank you all and thank you for a very good forum.


----------



## Dido2

*Sad*

Hello Maddy I should say that Sardinia would suit you best as the climate is not so extreme as the mainland, be careful of some estate agents especially expats stay with an Italian azienda immobiliare. You may want to consider that there may be a good reason for your dads objection as it may not be the dream you think it is Best of luck Dido2


maddy1 said:


> Hello all, i stumbled across this forum while searching for property in south of italy, my plan is to sell up here in the UK and move to italy in the hope of becoming self-sufficient to a certain extent, eg, grow my own stuff, have solar panels for electric, that sort of thing.
> 
> A bit of back ground,
> 
> My father is from italy just outside Naples, and moved here to the UK 50 odd years ago, he goes back a couple of times a year, I've been going there since i was 2, i am now 50, although I've not been for a few years, so i know what italy is like, and i love it, but i cannot speak the lingo, my mum is english,
> 
> Now what am i asking?
> 
> Does anyone know of a good place/part in italy where i can achieve this? i would like it where the weather is the best hot and sunny and warm short winter. i suffer very badly with Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) and have to take medication for most of the year so i don't have much of a good life here in the UK due to long winters and very short summers,
> 
> you are maybe wondering why i don't ask my dad, well he is very negative about it and tries to put me off, we most times end up arguing, don't ask me why he is like this as i don't know, so when i found this forum with others who have already moved to italy i thought why not ask here, it seemed to be a God send.
> 
> Sorry for any bad spellings i have used a spell checker so hope it is ok.
> 
> Thank you all and thank you for a very good forum.


----------



## simona2012

Which part of italy are you loocking at?
I livi in LAgo PAtria Naples italy. it is by the ocean a nice location outsise naples but well connected with main roads : tangenziale and autostrade. With Tangenziale (high way) you'll be at the airport in 20 min. 
If you need more info Email me at 

Ciao 

simona


----------



## MaidenScotland

simona2012 said:


> Which part of italy are you loocking at?
> I livi in LAgo PAtria Naples italy. it is by the ocean a nice location outsise naples but well connected with main roads : tangenziale and autostrade. With Tangenziale (high way) you'll be at the airport in 20 min.
> If you need more info Email me at
> 
> Ciao
> 
> simona





the forum is here to share our knowledge.. asking people to email you with questions defeats the purpose.
Please share what knowledge you have on the forum

Maiden


----------



## maddy1

Hello simona, thank you for your reply, It would be nice to know what the cost of land is in and around that part, i don't really want to be to close to a built up area, as the land would be to expensive to buy. the part of Italy i would like is where the sun shines the longest and warmest, a bit of a tall order i know, 
again thank you.
Armando 




simona2012 said:


> Which part of italy are you loocking at?
> I livi in LAgo PAtria Naples italy. it is by the ocean a nice location outsise naples but well connected with main roads : tangenziale and autostrade. With Tangenziale (high way) you'll be at the airport in 20 min.
> If you need more info Email me at
> 
> Ciao
> 
> simona


----------



## Schweizer

*Movw to Italy*

Dear Maddy,

I would like to get in contact with you as we are on the move too.
We checked several options back in 2010 and found the Region of Basilicta the right spot, specially south, like Pisticci. As in the yearly 50 with two toddlers move needs more carefuly as before.
Our plans got interruptet in 2010 due an odd pregnancy (Previa totalis) and we need good hospitals, but now, I really want to get out of here!

I lived 1994-2010 in the Caribbean and moved back to Europe, to Switzerland. Only to figure out, old Dinsours are no longer needed.
So I want to go back in warm weather before it is too late. I have an idea (an niche I belive that exists) I would like to discuss with you on a private manner, but as Newbe 1st Grade there is no PN possible (yet).
Maybe dio62 want to join too?

I hope for your reply

Cheers

G.


----------



## maddy1

Hello, email me here>>>


----------



## Dillinger

dio62 said:


> Sorry maddy you are right !
> 
> I definetly need to dust my Italian:confused2: Melito Porto Salvo is by the Ionian Sea coast.
> 
> Anyway, let me know how you get on and if you need further info/advise regarding this part of Italy.
> 
> I'm looking also to meet other people who are interested in producing green energy end growing they own food (including wine ).
> 
> I'll be there from April this year, I'll be busy redecorating a property I just bought and I also looking for a 1/2 hectare of land.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Peter


I am looking to establish a GREEN business. What are you up to? I am also looking at Calabria. Solar for the days at least and maybe rainwater catchment (I know little rain there but everything helps). I dislike Batteries as they are ugly and also expensive.

Anway _Buona fortuna._


----------

